# How big of a Crate?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site.  As far as a size of crate i'd go with the one I have... I don't know what size it is though, so I'm not really any help. :doh:


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 42 inch crate made by midwest. It came with a divider which is essential when trying to train.
Just a couple toys is really needed.....maybe a ball and something he can chew on like a rope or other stuffed dog toy. My pup really likes chasing and chewing on old 2 liter and 20oz bottles.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site. My husband and I bought a 42 inch long crate for Katie.


----------



## goldenhvn (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought a small one and when it became too big for her I ditched the crate alltogether. I'm not sure what size it was but she grew out of it by the time she was 3 months. By that time she was trained. I donated it to the local animal shelter. I bought a wind up clock to put in there with her for the first few weeks, a nice soft microfleece blanket, a couple of toys your good to go. Good luck!


----------



## My Jake (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for all of the quick responses! It sounds like a 42 in. crate will be best. I think that is what I am going to get.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

There is a crate called LifeStages, i highly recommend it. There is a divider in there to make the crate smaller when they are puppy size. A dog only needs enough space to be able to turn complely around and lay down. This will help on the potty training. I hope this helps out.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> There is a crate called LifeStages, i highly recommend it. There is a divider in there to make the crate smaller when they are puppy size. A dog only needs enough space to be able to turn complely around and lay down. This will help on the potty training. I hope this helps out.



That is the crate I have, too. It is called LifeStages by Midwest. 
Thanks...I couldn't remember the name of it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's crate isn't a crate, it's a pet porter, but it still does the job.

It's an XL (40x28x32).

As for toys, I didn't bother getting Tucker a whole mess of toys when he was that young because he spent most of his time sleeping anyway.

Just a couple of Dollarstore toys worked for me.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We have both 36 and 42 in. crates. The important things it to make sure it comes with a divider. Make sure you only give the puppy a very small area to sleep. It make potty training so much easier. Another thing-I never let any of our puppies walk out of the crate-I would pick them up in the crate and carry them outside to go, I found this the fastest way to potty train. Good luck and make sure you post some pictures of your new baby when he comes home.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

If you get a big one that doesnt come with a divider all my husband did was fill it half full with boxes. It does wonders trust me. Then you can take the boxes out when he gets bigger. We never had any accidents in the crate.


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't get one too big, then they can pee on one end and sleep on the other!

Buddy hatest crates, he was never crated trained.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

the dog is not going to sleep in your arms? (I have so busted myself here)---


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Though I won't be getting my golden for a few months, I already have the crate lol I think I'm just a little too excited for this... thinking it will come sooner than it will.

Anyway, I have the 42" Lifestages crate by Midwest that comes with a divider panel and three separate doors so it can go virtually anywhere.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

We use the 36"L x 23"W x 25"H Precision Pet ProValu Dog Crate. There is a divider that allows you to adjust the size according to the size of the dog. As mentioned earlier your dog should only be given enough room to stand up, turn around and lay down.



Rocky said:


> My pup really likes chasing and chewing on old 2 liter and 20oz bottles.


This is Sandy’s favorite toy as well. She loves the bottles.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum  We have a 42" as well called Petmate, it doesn't have a divider, but we lucked out...Booker never messed in his crate, he was already 10 weeks old when we got him.
As far as toys...we got him a small puppy sized tennis ball, a few small squeaky chew toys, but his favourite turned out to be a small towel that I'd knotted in the middle. He also loves to throw around and chase pop bottles and empty margarine containers...he raids my recycle bin daily! :doh: 

Can't wait to see some pics of Jake!


----------

